# Need C computer graphic project



## srishet (Apr 4, 2010)

Hi. I m an engineering student. I need project for computer grpahics in C  programing.. can u help me to get that


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 4, 2010)

Well.....You can try this link *www.1000projects.com/new/c/mini/main.html


----------



## srishet (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks for reply.. I need full project. I mean starts from introduction, description, conclusion,etc.. All in word document. Do i get that?>


----------

